
The Manic Pixie Dream Girls of Antiquity - nibnalin
https://nibnalin.me/dust-nib/the-manic-pixie-dream-girls-of-antiquity.html
======
PaulHoule
(1) It's not a bad idea to compare contemporary fiction with ancient fiction.
Most of the 2500+ yr old blockbusters are basically superhero movies.

(2) "Yamato Nasdeshiko" is not a "Magical Girlfriend", rather it is a
different ideal of Japanese femininity which may or not be associated with
magic.

(3) "Magical Girlfriend" is not Japanese in origin. See "I dream of Jeannie"

